
Huawei Braces for a Steep Drop in Overseas Smartphone Sales - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-16/huawei-braces-for-a-steep-drop-in-overseas-smartphone-sales
======
simonblack
Temporary problem. The Chinese market alone is the size of the whole West
(US+EU combined)

It will be Apple who has the biggest decline over the next few years. (US and
EU market is saturated - next Apple target market was China.)

